# need help in getting more infor about my bridgestone speedster 5 bike, value and age?



## jimschwinn (Jul 23, 2011)

hi im new in this forum and not sure if the bike i posted here is considered in the lightweight category.  i do need help identifying the age and possibly the value of my BRIDGETSONE 5 SPEED BIKE, been searching the web but cant seem to find more info about it.. hope you guys can help me out. thanks


----------

